# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF ULTRA v8.60 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:

## mohamed73

*Advance Turbo Flasher v8.60*    *ATF Box New Firmware LogiCore 10.3.12 Official Release*  *--> Fixes SD Card Slot Issues on ATF Big Chrome Boxes* *--> Enables the use of ATF SD Card Cable Accessory for ATF Lightning and Nitro Boxes* *--> More Stable FBUS Flashing for RAP3Gv30 Phones* *--> 13% Speed Increase in Nitro FBUS Flashing* *--> 5% Speed Increase in USB Flashing (BB5, Infineon, MAEMO and MEEGO)*  *ATF New Driver for New Firmware*  *--> New More Stable FTDI Driver Set for better Operation when used with other GSM Boxes*    *Rapido "Boom Boom Pow" Update*  *--> (Boom) First in the World RAPIDO Full RPL Certificates (NPC, HWC, CCC and R&D) Backup via USB Cable Only* *--> (Boom) First in the World RAPIDO Full Flash Chip Reading via USB Cable Only* *--> (Pow ) RAPIDO Phone Authorize using ATF Network via USB Cable Only**  *ATF BB5 Software Enhancements:*  *--> BUSCheck Button in USB Mode is now Enabled for ALL New Generation Single CPU BB5 and Infineon Phones*** *--> Backup RPL Button in USB Mode is now Enabled for ALL New Generation Single CPU BB5*** *--> Write RPL via USB is now Enabled for ALL BB5 RAPIDO Phones (RAPIDOYAWEH not Supported)* *--> Write RPL via USB is now Enabled for ALL BB5 RAP3Gv40 Phones* *--> Write RPL via USB is now Enabled for ALL BB5 RAPUYAMA v1.1 Phones* *--> Write RPL via USB is now Enabled for ALL BB5 RAPUYAMA v2.1 Phones* *--> Write RPL via USB is now Enabled for ALL BB5 BCM21351 Phones (Broadcom)* *--> Custom Erase Flash Chip via USB is now Enabled for ALL BB5 RAPIDO Phones (RAPIDOYAWEH not Supported)* *--> Custom Erase Flash Chip via USB is now Enabled for ALL BB5 RAP3Gv40 Phones* *--> Custom Erase Flash Chip via USB is now Enabled for ALL BB5 RAPUYAMA v1.1 Phones* *--> Custom Erase Flash Chip via USB is now Enabled for ALL BB5 RAPUYAMA v2.1 Phones* *--> Custom Erase Flash Chip via USB is now Enabled for ALL BB5 BCM21351 Phones (Broadcom)* *--> Permanent Memory Area (PM) is now Initialized Before Writing* *--> Upto 7 Flash Files can now be displayed with Scrolling Down the Flash File List* *--> VPL Details are now Displayed in the Main Log Window* *--> New button "Check" can now be used to determine whether your Downloaded Flash files are corrupted or not* *--> Added Force 64K CNT Page is now Available in both FBUS and USB Connections* *--> Original SX4 Server is now updated and fixed to v1.50 Protocol* *--> Software Logs for USB Flashing Phone #2 is now Saved* *--> Software Logs for SD BF is now Saved*  *--> New Feature Decrypt PM 308 will decrypt all PM 308 blocks and save it into a file*  *Micro SD Card Brute Force Module Update:*  *--> Speed Cap for SD Card Bruteforce is Now Removed (Now you can BF with MAXIMUM SD CARD SPEED***)* *--> Fixed Bug on Detecting Lock Status of some "non standard" Cards* *--> Enabled Option to use ATF SD Card Cable*  *General Software Bug Fixes:*  *--> Enable Logging Option in Settings --> General Settings is now Enabled* *--> Fixed Bug of UI Crashing when Flash File List is double-clicked* *--> Super Dongle Keys are now Checked Before getting access to use the Original SX-4 Server* *--> Enabled WinUSB Driver detection and installation upon Program Start-Up*  *Other Updates:*  *--> Updated New Phone Models inside Nokia.ini*   *Notes:*  ** ATF Network Activation is Required for Authorizing RAPIDO Phones via USB Connection*  *** Single CPU means that the BB5 Phone does not have a separate APE CPU.* *Examples of Dual CPU Phones: N95-8GB, 6630, N90, E90* *Rap3Gv3 Phones are not supported for USB Buscheck as well (5130c, 3110c, 7210c, 6300c)* **** SD Card BF Speed Depends on the Actual SD Card. Speeds may vary* *from 45 passwords per second to 25,000 passwords per second.* *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*    *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    _The Master Piece_

----------


## DARIFBS

ايضا رابط على الميديا فاير 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عمل رائع من فريق التريوفلاش
{♥}ومتابعة ممتازة من فريق المغربى للمحمول{♥} {مثبت لفترة}

----------

